# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  SPOT- La magia en situaciones diarias!

## chuchenager

Compañeros... comparto un video de un spot donde nos enseña lo fantastico que seria la magia en un dia cotidiano !! Para aquellos que no lo han visto decir que es de un spot de una marca comercia  (JC Penney) lanzada hace años !!

Un mundo Mágico - YouTube




Espero que os guste,

Chuche

----------


## renard

Es genial ha quien no le va gustar chuchenager jeje.

----------


## albatalyawsi

Muy chulo. Me ha encantado. Sin duda, el mejor es el que evita la multa, je je.

Un abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## MagoRoque

yo me veo mas como el de la moto, cualquier dia me piño por ir a otras cosas, jajaaj. Lo que no me he enterado es que anuncian

----------


## luis_bcn

muy bueno ,el del coche brutal !!!!

----------


## Wosco

Muy bonito el vídeo.........vamos ESPECTACULAR. No fuera malo que se pudiese hacer todo eso, jajajajaja, ¿donde se dan clases para ello?

saludos

----------


## mago fran

Que chulada!!! Lo que más me ha gustado ha sido lo del coche y lo de la cabina de teléfono con el agua!!! Fantástico!!

----------


## lalogmagic

Impresionante...

Lo de la multa y la moto... lo mejor del video, que buena publicidad.

----------


## Mag Marches

Lo mejor lo del agua y el coche!! si pudieramos hacer estas cosas..!!

----------


## pepitomagic

que magico muy bueno el video de igual forma el evitar la multa que magico, buenisimoooooooooo

----------


## xexulin

Pues a mi me han gustado más las cosas pequeñas. Es decir, la aparición de las monedas al pagarle al tendero, el pañuelo de la manga de la chica... Aunque hay que reconocer que lo del coche es el sueño de todos xD

----------


## cessmagic

Qué bueno!!!

----------


## DaarkBro

Muy bueno, como a todos, la del coche ah sido la que mas me ah gustado... xd

----------


## Ritxi

Y el pobre de las salchichas... todo el dia tocandole las narices  je je

----------

